# The Spirit and the Bride



## Ianterrell (May 19, 2004)

Ok.

I'm studying Covenant Theology right now and having a good time doing it. One thing really interested me that I hadn't considered. 

OT saints were saved by grace through faith. I've believed this, known this, and cherished this fact for a while. One implication of this that I hadn't really thought out clearly has come up though. What does Pentecost mean in this context? What does Christ mean when he says &quot;I am sending a comforter&quot;. Or how about when he instructs the disciples to wait for the Pentecostal outpouring?


----------



## rembrandt (May 19, 2004)

Good question.

Moreover, if the new covenant began when Jesus shed his blood on the cross, why did the NT church begin 50 days later? It cannot be because of OT symbolism with the feast of Pentecost, because the OT feast only pointed to a reality in the NT. 

Wait... did Jesus ascend 40 or 50 days later? It was 40 right? Well, why did it take him many days to be glorified and send his Spirit? Why didn't he send him the moment he was glorified?

Rembrandt


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2004)

The Holy Spirit was poured out as a public display that God now resides with His people in Spirit and truth. The worship and people of God were no longer confined to Jerusalem, or the physical presence of Christ. The Spirit is poured out on all types of people, not one nation. Pentacost was the confirmation of this promise of the gospel going forth to all nations. The Spirit was also given in greater measure. And we were given a greater revelation of the work of the Spirit than was previously known in the OT. Just some thoughts....


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2004)

You can also do a search. There's been some threads on this topic before.


----------



## Ianterrell (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Patrick.


----------



## rembrandt (May 20, 2004)

At Pentecost, didn't the church become a holy nation of priests... meaning, every individual member was given the Holy Spirit in a measure far greater than in OT [i:0582a842e5]to do the work of ministry[/i:0582a842e5]?

Rembrandt


----------



## wsw201 (May 20, 2004)

[quote:3dad4a1654][i:3dad4a1654]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:3dad4a1654]
At Pentecost, didn't the church become a holy nation of priests... meaning, every individual member was given the Holy Spirit in a measure far greater than in OT [i:3dad4a1654]to do the work of ministry[/i:3dad4a1654]?

Rembrandt [/quote:3dad4a1654]

The Church has always been a holy nation, compare Ex. 19:6 with 1 Peter 2:9. The difference between the OT Church and the NT Church is that the Church is no longer restricted to one nation, Israel, but now includes the Gentiles.


----------



## rembrandt (May 20, 2004)

[quote:b4904a2fba][i:b4904a2fba]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:b4904a2fba]
[quote:b4904a2fba][i:b4904a2fba]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:b4904a2fba]
At Pentecost, didn't the church become a holy nation of priests... meaning, every individual member was given the Holy Spirit in a measure far greater than in OT [i:b4904a2fba]to do the work of ministry[/i:b4904a2fba]?

Rembrandt [/quote:b4904a2fba]

The Church has always been a holy nation, compare Ex. 19:6 with 1 Peter 2:9. The difference between the OT Church and the NT Church is that the Church is no longer restricted to one nation, Israel, but now includes the Gentiles. [/quote:b4904a2fba]

Yes. But what I am saying is that the Holy Spirit comes upon every believer in the way he came upon only kings, prophets, and priests, in the OT. [b:b4904a2fba]Not every member of Israel was a priest. But every member of the new covenant is a priest unto the Lord...[/b:b4904a2fba] The reason for the baptism of the Spirit is so that they will be a witness for the Lord in power. This is ALL people in the NT church.

Rembrandt


----------



## Ianterrell (May 20, 2004)

Paul,

You stated:

1) the Holy Spirit comes upon every believer in the way he came upon only kings, prophets, and priests, in the OT.

2) Not every member of Israel was a priest. But every member of the new covenant is a priest unto the Lord... 

3)The reason for the baptism of the Spirit is so that they will be a witness for the Lord in power. This is ALL people in the NT church.

Could you flesh out these ideas with scripture?


----------

